# Need advice on buying Audi TT from 2000



## Hepo (Apr 1, 2009)

Hello,
Long-time Danish Audi TT fan and potential first-time buyer here. I decided to join this forum as I really need expert advice and heard that this board is the best regarding Audi TTs.

I need your advice on an Audi TT I am thinking of buying. The model is an Audi TTS from 2000 and here are the stats:

Audi TT Coupé Quattro[/*]
70.000 miles on the clock.[/*]
Turbo, 225 BHP[/*]
Leather interiour[/*]
ESP, antispin[/*]
6 gears[/*]
Heated sports seats[/*]
Automatic climate control[/*]
BOSE speakers[/*]
The first two service checkups have been done by an Audi dealer in Germany, the third by a Danish (non-Audi) dealer.

Rear brakes have been replaced[/*]
fuel gauge replaced[/*]
19" alloy wheels fitted[/*]
Battery changed[/*]
The dealer says he will do a 75.000 mileage service. The 12-year Audi rustproof warranty is void since the car has been serviced by a non-Audi dealer as well, but it should not matter much as most of the body is made of aluminium the dealer informs me.

The asking price is £30.000 but when trading in my present car he will sell it for £16.500.

Is it a good buy? Are there anything I need to be aware of particularly? I would like to hear from other owners of a 2000 model if they are still happy with it and how often they have had repairs or service performed etc.

Any thoughts will be greatly appreciated. Here is a link to some pics of the actual car: http://www.bilbasen.dk/brugt-bil/forhandler/Audi-TT-1,8-T-225-Coupé-Quattro-2d_ID102601013.htm

Thanking you in advance,
Henrik

PS: Apologies if I have posted this query in the wrong forum.


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Hello and Welcome, I would hope you got the figures wrong firstly,

£30000 for a Mark 1 is very very high, I think you might have added an extra zero.

As for the car, make sure the CAMBELT is changed, if it has not been done already!

Thanks

Paul


----------



## Hepo (Apr 1, 2009)

> £30000 for a Mark 1 is very very high, I think you might have added an extra zero


Hi Paul, and thanks for the reply.
I'm afraid my figures are correct, it is the Danish taxation system that causes even used cars to be insanely expensive. 25 percent of the price of any car new or old is tax :-/
So if I make sure the cambelt is changed it is still a good buy despite it being 9 years old?

Thanks
Henrik


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum  The same car over here would be about £6k


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome... that does sound way over priced


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

What happens if you buy over here and then import it?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Hark said:


> What happens if you buy over here and then import it?


Apart fromthe steering wheel being on the wrong side.


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

wallsendmag said:


> Hark said:
> 
> 
> > What happens if you buy over here and then import it?
> ...


Yer I appreciate that but my point wasn't necessarily here, but anywhere? France maybe? If the car is £30k, import tax would have to be immense for it to work out more expensive to buy abroad. Having said that I'm sure this has been thought of by the government.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Hark said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Hark said:
> ...


I'm sure their version of HMRC have that all tied up


----------



## Hepo (Apr 1, 2009)

Hark said:


> What happens if you buy over here and then import it?


Ah, nice try, but of course the tax authorites come to claim import tax, which is based on the retail value of a similar model for sale in Denmark.
This means that they will go looking for sales quotes on a TTs and then charge me the difference.
I have considered importing one from Germany, but in the end I think I save too little (around £3-4.000 usually) when you compare the efforts to the money you save.

I think the best option for me right now it still to consider the present model and try to negotiate a better price, but I am still curious to know from you guys who have owned and driven a model 2000. 
Any thoughts, pointers, things to look out for (apart from the cambelt)?

Cheers,
Henrik


----------

